# water everywhere!!!



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

power went out last night due to huge winds(120km/hr) and woke up this morning to water everywhere beside my bed  not too sure what exactly happened because i had to come to work, and have to wait till 7 to find out.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

power was out for almost 12 hrs, and its supposed to be the same tonight with the winds


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

wow thats crazy. I hope you have a wet/dry vacuum.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah my girlfriend is working on that while im tripping out here at work hoping the tank is ok.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i dont see how an fx5 or 404 would back up due to a power outage, doesnt make sense. im at work for another 3 hrs so a friend is checking it out for me.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG!!
Let us know what happened!

I had something similar happen too! I was called that i had a waterfall running down my hardwood stairs!

Good luck~


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck, terrible thing to have happen...


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

its on the plywood tank so im not too sure whats going on just waiting on a phone call to see whats up.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

so my friend just called and said there is no leaks or anything on the tank, and the filters are not leaking. so im not too sure what to think, hope its not the house leaking from the winds :O


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Do you have an air pump, Co2 Tank etc? Those can siphon back if you don't have a check valve.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well... what's the update?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

well it does seem to be the tank at all and it was too dark out last night to see if there is something going on with the house. im stuck at work again till 7 and wont be able to check the place out. one of the girls that i work with just went home to a flooded kitchen. this is some of the aftermath around town.
zpaperboyz blog - a spot for random stuff


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i almost forgot all 6 of my SAE's are all dead, the only fish not to survive the power outage


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

so we lost power again, my girlfriend just called and said water all over the floor again!!! this time she seen where its coming from, i guess its too much pressure for my 404 to hold so its leaking. i think she caught it just in time though and i also put a lid from a tote under it. i guess that will be it for the old 404, my tank will be fine with just the fx5. i just liked having the extra filtration.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Glad you solved that mystery. 
You should sell the old 404 as a broken filter. People could us it for the parts (I bought a leaky 404 recently, and am in the process of fixing it).


----------

